# ATTENTION: All Guests Just Viewing



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Hi. Hope you are enjoying viewing our forum, But please feel free to join us and participate in the fun and Tell them The Don sent you. And remember you need to be a member to post.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Has this site died already?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> Has this site died already?


NO just I was sitting here saw like 3 members signed in and like 25+ guests who were either not signed in or members yet so to get people just passing through I invited them to join to be apart of the fun we all have... its the weekend just a slow day. even at work here it is slow.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, Sub By Armbar has been gone for the past five days, and are forum is fading a bit. I'm sure we will recover and get another deticated member that posts a lot. Dandada? Lol, who knows. This forum will grow eventually. It's time we start naming some other mods. One of the mods should also be a deticated member to this forum that shows up once a day. I see one mod has only posted three times before and 0.20 times a day lol. You should have maybe 2 admins (you already have that) and maybe 5 super mods and 5 normal mods by the end of the year.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Site is doing well. One trouble maker is gone, big deal


----------



## goldrush79 (Jun 29, 2006)

hey everybody, new here, love the forum, so, did anybody see leben get his a$$ handed to him?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

goldrush79 said:


> hey everybody, new here, love the forum, so, did anybody see leben get his a$$ handed to him?


Yeah lol. Anderson was the under dog which is suprising after he did that. And plus Anderson will improve more and more as he goes on in the UFC. I think he is the only one in the middleweight division that has a chance of stopping Franklin now.


----------



## goldrush79 (Jun 29, 2006)

sylva looks like a serious contender in the middleweght division. sorry to see bonnar lose though rashad clearly dominated him


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to all the new faces :thumbsup:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

goldrush79 said:


> sylva looks like a serious contender in the middleweght division. sorry to see bonnar lose though rashad clearly dominated him


Yeah, that one judge was an idiot scoring the match against Evans and Bonnar a draw when Evans clearly dominated. Nice user name by the way, "gold" rush :thumbsup:.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*When I read over some of the threads there are one or two new faces. Makes me feel good that the site is growing. Feel "free" to register and join the talk.*


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

hey cool site guys, i just found it on the weekend. i missed the PPV so i was on searching to see who won and found it. 

i can tell it has some VERY good mods running the place already!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome, have fun and enjoy posting here 

I was thinking, maybe we should have a member banner competiton - to design banners and/or buttons to help promote the forum, for people who have blogs and sites of their own.

I will be happy to link to you guys. Maybe we can get some kind of reciprocal linking going on with buttons (100x35 maybe) running down the side or along the top.


----------



## peachspecial (Sep 28, 2006)

new to the forums. looks like a good crowd here


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

*The noo-est noob*

I'm new to MMA - I got hooked on it from TUF3. I was never really into traditional combat sports, but this stuff is just too cool to miss. I'll be watching UFC 64 tonight, and I've been looking at some Pride FC matches on YouTube.

At 35, I'm old enough to know better but I've even started a little low-key MMA training. 

I'm looking forward to learning more about the sport.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Quietus said:


> I'm new to MMA - I got hooked on it from TUF3. I was never really into traditional combat sports, but this stuff is just too cool to miss. I'll be watching UFC 64 tonight, and I've been looking at some Pride FC matches on YouTube.
> 
> At 35, I'm old enough to know better but I've even started a little low-key MMA training.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning more about the sport.


Glad that you've joined this community, this community is great! Ask any questions if you need too  invite your friends


----------



## Shammy (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello, im new, and the site is the bomb.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Shammy said:


> Hello, im new, and the site is the bomb.


It sure is. I've learned so much in the time I've been here. Vids are great, many members post the latest events in the video section. You meet some pretty cool people here. Have fun


----------



## msasia (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi, I just joined. I neeeeed to know the results for Hughes-St. Pierre. None of my friends are into it and I don't know where the heck to find results or when they come out. NEED TO KNOW!!!!! lol. Please help! AIM: gurlgotgame2001


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Flatliners01 (Nov 19, 2006)

Been hooked since 93 when my dad sent me a UFC tape while I was stationed overseas. Looks like I'll be having some good convos here!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

O for sure bro. This is the best MMA discussion site you can find. Everybody talks the most recent MMA news and fights. There are a few jerk-offs around but the Mods we have are great and usually attend to them pretty fast. Enjoy ur stay


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*Welcome Aboard Fellow MMA Fans!!*

Once you become a member of this site, its hard to stay away! There is alot of great discussion about a large variety of topics! get to meet some cool fellow MMA fans and some not so cool, but they can be fun to debate with as well! I have been a big fan since the first UFC and king of the cage events. Amazing to watch this sport grow into the spectacle it has become.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Go to top of Forum site and click on UFC 65 Hughes vs St.Pierre


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah this is most def an exellent mma forum


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

i've been a member just a few weeks, and really like it here. just upgraded to lifetime member today


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been a member here for a few weeks too, it's a very good site. I'm more into MMA now than ever!


----------



## rick (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi whats the latest> Hughes by decision? thanks


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

rick said:


> Hi whats the latest> Hughes by decision? thanks



the latest is that the yankees are going to win the world series this year!


----------

